# Pics of your preg doe pleasa:)



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Would love to see pics of everyone's preg does about 1/2 way through preg to end .... 

Interested to see progression in size and shape....

My very first prego doe is due April 17 and want to compare

So excited


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I like this idea! We haven't made it to the end yet but I can share some progress photos.

Snickerdoodle is going to be 2 yrs in March and this will be her first time....and mine too!

The first pic is maybe 1 month post breeding, the second she has 8 weeks to go and the third was taken today with 6 weeks to go.

I can't wait to see how many she will have and what color they will be!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

this is Buttercup. These are her pregnancy pictures from last year. i didn't have a due date, but she kidded on Apr 19. these pictures were taken March 27, 2013


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Both of your guys girls are beautiful


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

The first two are of Dolce before being bred. #3 and #4 were taken within the last week, and #5 was taken when she was a month along.

She's due Feb 12th. Sorry for the poor quality. I'm looking around for all these pictures _I know_ I've taken along the pregnancy but so far this is all I can scrounge up.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

This is Alice my alpine nanny from 2 yrs ago. She recently passed away but left me with a beautiful girl to remember her by !






6 wks before birth 







Day after she had baby. Her girl is so tiny cuz dad was a mini fainter. She had twin does but one was stillborn


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

this is Clair today 2.5 months bred






this is. This is last aug

Next is Sadira







At Washington state fair I think late summer






this is Sadira now bred 2 months 
She worries me I think she looks awful too skinney ..... She not good preg. been stretching and yawning often and was a little ketonic last week somehow..... Idk she just has been off since breeding she is 1 year this month.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Twink- I remember reading your thread .. I am sorry about your loss... Buuuuuut beautiful baby


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's Nancy. First is it about 3 months. Second about 4 months. Third now, due any day. Forth one is a recent back view. She doesn't have a big udder, but I know she's due in no more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

MylieD said:


> Here's Nancy. First is it about 3 months. Second about 4 months. Third now, due any day. Forth one is a recent back view. She doesn't have a big udder, but I know she's due in no more than 2 weeks.


Goodness she gonna pop!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice pictures but I am sorry ciwheeles your darling's first picture just made me laugh a bit. The color on her upper lip makes her look like she has a mustache! She is beautiful by the way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Alice. Her due date could be anytime now until April 9th.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some of my doe due in two weeks 
First set:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Second set


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Two more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And the most resent.. Need to get some more soon.. These are not good ones


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

this is carmy shes 2 1/2 months prego the last pic shes 1 month 1/2 prego she barely had a bag

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Shes already kidded but here are pics of her udder from about a month and a half out to 2 days after kidding. The stomach pic was approx 1.5 weeks from kidding. She was hiding triplet girls!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ my! Look at the side view of her udder! Beautiful! What are her blood lines??


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Shes a grade. Mother was unregistered father is a binning-westport buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice  she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is our Nubian about just about 2 months along. (when we got her she was 20 days bred)


by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Here she is at 4 months


by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Only a week to due date.


by LaurieESW, on Flickr

And night before kidding (which was the evening of her due date).


by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Post birth with her 2 week old doe twins.


by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice time line thank u


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I know I didn't start this thread, but thanks for the pics. I keep second guessing our doe being bred, after seeing all the boer does on here that are blimps with legs.  My Nubian girl is very deep ribbed, and my husband claims to have felt the baby or babies move, but I haven't. She hasn't gone into heat, no goo (she was gooey every heat), and no flagging. Looking at her udder isn't helping me, as she dried up a month ago (though I think her teats may be filling again, not sure).


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> I know I didn't start this thread, but thanks for the pics. I keep second guessing our doe being bred, after seeing all the boer does on here that are blimps with legs.  My Nubian girl is very deep ribbed, and my husband claims to have felt the baby or babies move, but I haven't. She hasn't gone into heat, no goo (she was gooey every heat), and no flagging. Looking at her udder isn't helping me, as she dried up a month ago (though I think her teats may be filling again, not sure).


This was my first time with a pregnant doe, but my doe's 2nd kidding. Here was her udder on her due date, she had her doe twins the next day (morning).


by LaurieESW, on Flickr

And a comparison of a week before (left) and the due date (right photo - day before kidding). The udder didn't seem as much of a change as much as her teats were filling in. She didn't have a tight udder at all until the kidding was done. I've heard does can be either way, so just an example of one that doesn't fill up her udder before kidding.


by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Happy Kidding!
We have a FF and 2nd time doe due in may. It will be interesting to see how they go. The FF is 1/2 dairy and 1/2 boer and bred to full Nigerian. She looks like she's showing a baby bump, but she's always been a big girl compared to the dairy goats.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, I was out letting the girls graze out of their pasture today, and I had my iPad with me to listen to music. I took quite a few of Bree, so that I can gauge whether she is/isn't pregnant and whether her udder gets bigger in the next five weeks. She is bigger around the heart girth by two inches when I measured her for an approximate weight 2-3 weeks ago.

This was her wandering away from me. So if she is pregnant, she is right at five weeks from her due date.

On her udder: she self dried up mid - December. We were planning on stopping at the end of December, but she started to stall out and only give us a cup at a milking. It wasn't worth it at that point, so we stopped.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Another of her. I cannot get but one to load at a time, due to iPad not giving individual names to the photos.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Another of her. I cannot get but one to load at a time, due to iPad not giving individual names to the photos.


Wow she looks bred to me .... In first pic she is quite large on the right side... Bigger then the ruman side ... So to my untrained eye she looks good and bred when is she due ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This is Alice. Her due date could be anytime now until April 9th.


Why do you have your goat "throw rug" in the barn?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Last year, this was poor Bee full of quads. She was bigger in real life.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

The thing is, some days she looks so much smaller. Usually the warmer days, like maybe she relaxes her skin and her bab(ies) shift more to a position inside her rib cage. On the cold days I think she tenses up all her muscles, which might bring her tummy up into a wide and high position. But today she definitely looks hefty, and it was fairly warm. And any time she arches her back, it is always to bite at her right side and/or pee. I think she has a bladder stomper.

She is also pretty well endowed in the rumen department even when not pregnant. I am so going to look at pics of her laying down from pre-pregnancy though to compare.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is Blossom's first pregnancy. The first pics is from 11/03/13, next 2 pics are from 12/11, next 2 pics are 12/17, and next 2 are the day of delivery 12/19, last 1 is right after delivery.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh that top view of basketball belly is precious!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

JJ in these pics is exactly 60 days pregnant.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Darla: Your girl who is having ketosis a bit....I would suggest trying this with her....
http://store.firmeadowllc.com/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=104

Kats products are well worth the investment! I haven't used this particular one but she is a herbalist and the products I have used of hers are wonderful!!

Just a suggestion, not sure if you are into natural things for animals but we highly recommend this company! It has been well worth the money we have spent!!

Tami & Jon


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

As it turns out I was at a symposium today and Kat was guest speaker got some suff from her there


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow that is fantastic! It would be great to know what your experience is after using the products! Email me if you have time. We have had wonderful results from the herbs! Our goats coats this year are amazing! Like fur...the thickest I have ever seen from using the KOP-SEL product.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I will let u know .... I also got some herbs for my son he has h. Pylori and cronic urticaria( hives) my research suggests if the h.pylori is treated the hives may go away ... Fingers crossed! He is a very active 13 yr old who now can not even Walk too fast or go out side in the cold with out getting hives head to toe! It's awful


----------

